# Craftsman router and router table



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I recently bought a router and table from a thrift store for a ridiculously cheap price(gotta brag..sorry).

I'm usually really good at finding users manuals and replacement parts for the used tools I buy, but I can't find manuals for either the table or the router. I can find parts for Router, but most are discontinued. 

Anyone know where I can find anything for the Craftsman Router 315.17400 and/or the Craftsman router table 923479 (the 9 is underlined on the router table).


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm not familiar with either of those items based on their model numbers, but I can tell you that based on the "315" prefix, the router is made by Ryobi.....which may or may not help you. :huh:


----------



## DBomer (Oct 1, 2015)

TheRecklessOne said:


> I recently bought a router and table from a thrift store for a ridiculously cheap price(gotta brag..sorry).
> 
> I'm usually really good at finding users manuals and replacement parts for the used tools I buy, but I can't find manuals for either the table or the router. I can find parts for Router, but most are discontinued.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find anything for the Craftsman Router 315.17400 and/or the Craftsman router table 923479 (the 9 is underlined on the router table).


------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your equipment is probably long gone by now but the Router is probably a Ryobi RE175 and the table, which was also sold by Ryobi as an RT401W for a while, is probably a Wolfcraft 6157 (Also referred to as a RT460). I have PDFs of the manual if you still need it :smile:

Warm regards,
Don...


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Those Craftsman items were probably made in the '70's, and as stated were the "twins" of Ryobi Mfg. Finding any replacement parts or instructions IMO will be most difficult. Be safe.


----------

